# Would Like to Delete Backwards



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

I am usually in the middle of more than one show, and I'd like to DELETE BACKWARDS. That is, delete the part of the show I've watched already so there's more room for new shows. Would that be difficult?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I've always thought a feature like this would be kind of a cool, especially for 8 hour recordings of tennis tournaments in HD, but it would be very easy for people to unintentionally mess things up with. It'd would make a good backdoor tools, though.


----------



## Markell (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for your response, Mike! Now what would you CALL that feature?


----------



## Dawny (Mar 13, 2007)

You could have a viewing mode (for recorded programs ) called "ClearView"-- ? 

The recording is "cleared" (deleted) as you are viewing. Deletion stops at whatever point you stop viewing. 

I agree with Mike-- this would be easy to mess up so I think it would need to be a mode that the user turned on very intentionally, not just a 1 button press on the remote.


----------

